# Charlie Chat Odds?



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

We have a Charlie Chat coming up in August, correct? What are the odds that we will have confirmed marketing, pricing, and release plans given in the chat? I'm curious to know if I should look forward to hearing something new, or if I should just forget and not worry until later in the year.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Watch the chat, participate in our online chatroom, and don't base decision, hopes or dreams on speculation. So many people get so mad when they take stock in rumors that don't pan out.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

There is a dealer chat tomorrow at noon. Supposedly the topic is Q3 promotions, but you never know what else might come up.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

New channels and equipment is not normally brought up first on retailer charlie chats. Retailer charlie chats are normally centered around promotions. If they had a date in mind for the Superdish/921/811, they would've mentioned it on July 14. However, we may get a sneak peak at the economics of the Superdish swap for existing 6000 owners. That's just as important of a topic as the timeline of HD programming and receivers.


----------



## Greg Johnson (May 3, 2003)

Quote:

However, we may get a sneak peak at the economics of the Superdish swap for existing 6000 owners. That's just as important of a topic as the timeline of HD programming and receivers.

You can say that again!

Greg


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

Neil Derryberry said:


> Watch the chat, participate in our online chatroom, ....


Your right, I ALWAYS forget about the online chatroom. Probably b/c i don't have dish system hooked up for now. i'm waiting for 921 before i start my service up again. Probably why i'm so hungry for news.

Is their an only audio feed of the chats?


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

jeffwtux said:


> New channels and equipment is not normally brought up first on retailer charlie chats. Retailer charlie chats are normally centered around promotions. .


I'm confused then. From what I understand about the promotions they will be tied to the new hardware. if we know when the new promotions start then we should have a definate date for the new hardware availability, shouldn't we?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This is why I think there are heads up on Retailer Charlie Chats sometimes but not as much as it used to be.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Peluso said:


> I'm confused then. From what I understand about the promotions they will be tied to the new hardware. if we know when the new promotions start then we should have a definate date for the new hardware availability, shouldn't we?


Not exactly. When I'm referring to promotions I'm referring to basic 301 single dish twin lnbf installations. 90% of a retailer's business is selling(giving away)/installing standard 301 single dish twin lnbf systems. The specifics of new customer promotions do change 1 or 2 times a year(Free-for-all, 3 months free...). Servicing existing customers is a microscopic part for DishNetwork retailers. Retailers make their money activating as many new customers as possible, not selling new receivers to existing ones. To a retailer, the HDTV talk, and PVR talk that is the obsession of these forums is really only a minor marketing side-message. 90% of my customers are concerned with 1 thing: getting the best deal. Out of over 200 customers that I have, only 2 have 6000s, whereas over 25 of my customers subscribe to Indian programming.

For me as a retailer, international promotions get me more excited than HDTV. You have to think of the masses.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

jeffwtux said:


> ....... Out of over 200 customers that I have, only 2 have 6000s, whereas over 25 of my customers subscribe to Indian programming.For me as a retailer, international promotions get me more excited than HDTV. You have to think of the masses.


Ok, so 12%= International programing
1%=HDTV.

My next question to you then: Will the introduction of the 921 and 811 spur orders. For example do you have a list for the new HDTV equipment? If you have 10 people on a 921 list, that would mean that your 1% becomes 6% as soon as the product ships. It would only grow from there?

Also, just out of curiosity how many of your customers use one of the Dish PVR's?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Dealer chat is over the 510 was the only product as far as receivers goes that will be available in August no other receiver products were given availability dates. Dishes HDTV sets will start shipping in August they will be made by RCA and limited availability.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

boba said:


> Dealer chat is over the 510 was the only product as far as receivers goes that will be available in August no other receiver products were given availability dates. Dishes HDTV sets will start shipping in August they will be made by RCA and limited availability.


Any mention of the screen size ?


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

The fact that their will be TWO different RCA sets is very interesting to me. I wonder as to the why and how of it.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

seeing how this whole HD leader thing is going so far, the new sets will probably be 4x3 HD capable inventory sell-off from the RCA junkpile.


----------



## beegfoot (Jan 15, 2003)

34" and 40" screen sizes were announced.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

Lee L said:


> seeing how this whole HD leader thing is going so far, the new sets will probably be 4x3 HD capable inventory sell-off from the RCA junkpile.


You need a sense of humor at this point. I had been anxiously waiting for the 921 and HD up until a few months ago. Then I just gave up. This whole thing just defies logic. Every time you think there is an end in sight, say with the next chat, nothing happens. When a solution seems imminent another "monkey wrench" is thrown in (the superdish). I really think there was some very poor planning involved. Its a comedy of errors. Its like Charlie is Alice in Wonderland. Im sure something will materialize eventually when the 921 finally comes out of the pod.


----------

